# Removing Finish - Poor Paint Job



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a tele that was spray painted black over butterscotch blonde . How can I remove the black without touching the original finish ?


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

cant be done


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

actually it can be if it has 2 different kind of paint. What was the original paint?...do you have a clue?


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd imagine it came from a spray bomb judging by the runs . I guess I can test a spot on the back. Ideas gentleman ?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This may (?) help you...It's interesting and funny anyways...You can always search for other videos...

[video=youtube;61yiz7s6r_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61yiz7s6r_M[/video]


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

The difference in age between the two paints could help. If you can use a paint thinner gently you may be able to wipe away the top coat. 
Failing that, your best ( and simplest) bet may be to strip right down to the wood and refinish in butterscotch.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

I may have been hasty to say that you can’t. I guess there is always someone out there that can do the impossible. You have to ask yourself if it’s worth it. The impossible usually isn’t cheep. If it isn’t a valuable guitar you don’t have anything to loose, so experiment away and please share your experience.

What year is the Telecaster....is it a rare guitar? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for that correction. Good to know! I was just thinking of softening the top layer. Would the thinner seep through the top coat to the bottom one ?


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

xsnrg said:


> I may have been hasty to say that you can’t. I guess there is always someone out there that can do the impossible. You have to ask yourself if it’s worth it. The impossible usually isn’t cheep. If it isn’t a valuable guitar you don’t have anything to loose, so experiment away and please share your experience.
> 
> What year is the Telecaster....is it a rare guitar? Do you have any pictures?


It's a Vintage Modified Tele® Custom II Squier . Great shape and a nasty cool vibe off the P 90's . Its a polyurethane finish.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would try a little varsol on a cloth in a place that's unseen. Possibly under the pick guard. I would be surprised if it wouldn't remove the paint but I'm not sure what it would do to the finish. That's why I would try it under the pick guard.


----------



## Spekter (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had some success removing an overspray job by wetsanding with 800-1500 grit paper. Just go slow. It will also give you quite a workout.


----------

